# You're Never Too Old



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

This is a picture of my wife's grandmother Ruth who has lived with us for 3 years now. She is *101 years old*.

As our scare-actors were coming and going from the house she sat in the kitchen and watched all the hustle and bustle of everyone trying to get to their places to begin scaring.

Watching all the activity, she turned to my wife and asked, "Honey, do you have a mask for me?" We promptly went and found this wig for her and she proudly sat and watched everyone as they came in and out of the house.

She even stayed up for the after party listening to everyone talk about their favorite scare. Grinning the whole time.

.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

love that!!!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Hot Grama, I want to be like that someday!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Way to go, Grandma!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Awwwww! She is precious! And looks like she really loves life and enjoys it to the fullest. We could all learn a lesson or two from her.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

What a great time!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

That's awesome!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Can't help but love your grandmother!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Awww...I loved that story!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That is just so awesome! I love her expression in the pic! You know she was having fun and how cool for her to ask for a mask to wear!! God bless her!


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

Wow that is awsome. May we all end up like her someday.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

How cool is that? I bet she had a great time just watching the goings on. You are so lucky to be able to share Halloween with her. Has she ever told you about Halloweens when she was a child? I bet she has some great stories.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

scareme said:


> How cool is that? I bet she had a great time just watching the goings on. You are so lucky to be able to share Halloween with her. Has she ever told you about Halloweens when she was a child? I bet she has some great stories.


That is something I think I'll ask her about tonight! I don't think we've ever talked about it!

I must say living with and taking care of a centenarian has been a blessing to our lives. It presents its own unique challenges and situations but overall we love having her with us.


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

I agree you're never to old and that is awesome she did that!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

lewlew, she is just so sweet looking in that picture! How fortunate you are to have her wanting to be a part of your celebration! Awesome!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Very heartwarming that you have her with you, and that she enjoyed the Holiday. It made me fondly recall my grandmother years ago also loving to sit in the middle of everything going on.


----------



## Vilessence (Dec 11, 2012)

Wow ! That is great.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

That is just wonderful.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

And I like how the wig color goes with the blouse she's wearing


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

101?!?!?
That is really amazing!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

God bless you Grandma Ruth, you rock. I hope and pray you have many many more.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

I say give her a button to press that will trigger some kind of scare for the kids - I bet she would have a blast doing that! Please tell us all the stories that she tells you. You go girl! 101 years young and full of life and wisdom and all you have to do is listen to her.


----------



## Buzz (Aug 26, 2011)

Love it!
I can totally relate.

My grandmother is also 101, but oddly enough, she prefers to live by herself... still in the house my grandfather built in 1954. 

We had her over for Thanksgiving and it was a blast. I left the Hatbox Ghost out on display for everyone to see and she just loved it.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

That is so cool. 
That is the attitude that is keeping her young.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

gotta love her.......!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Please tell your g-ma how impressed we all are. She sounds awesome.
BTW - you guys are awesome too for being there for her!!! Family closeness and compassion is something that seems to be sorely lacking in our modern day, busy lives.
You and your wife are hero's in my book. Way to go, all the way around. You all rock!!!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

That is super cool and made me think of my grandmother, who would have been the same age. Definitely get those stories. There is a book out there called Telling our Children's Children or something like that. It has lots of conversation prompts that get the stories flowing from our older generations.


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

The Halloween Lady said:


> Please tell your g-ma how impressed we all are. She sounds awesome.
> BTW - you guys are awesome too for being there for her!!! Family closeness and compassion is something that seems to be sorely lacking in our modern day, busy lives.
> You and your wife are hero's in my book. Way to go, all the way around. You all rock!!!


My thoughts exactly, you guys are awesome!


----------



## MorbidFun (May 8, 2012)

Very cool awesome to see hopefully we get to live as long as 101 simply incredible


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

101, that's a century plus 1 more!!!! "You Go Girl!!!!!" I bet she has some interesting stories to tell. If we could all live as long! Long live the Centerians!


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Awesome. I hope I'm still around at 101 to enjoy Halloween.


----------

